
What if there were no sharks? - RickJWagner
https://www.livescience.com/what-if-no-sharks.html
======
macando
"If the sharks disappear, the little fish explode in population, because
nothing's eating them," Daly-Engel told Live Science. "Pretty soon, their food
— plankton, microorganisms, little shrimps — all of that is gone, so all the
little fish ultimately starve."

One would expect that overfishing will solve this issue.

